# Epicfail Pokemon Drawings



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

_You are walking down the road when you see a peculiar shop. Something draws you to it, and you go inside. There are drawings of Pokemon entirely covering the wall. A mysterious girl walks up to you and says, "Welcome to my store! This is where we sell Pokemon drawings," in a shy voice. She hands you a paper that says, _

Rules:
1. No spamming. I mean it.
2. No flaming. kindof obvious. C&CC is permitted, though. We need all the help we can get to get better.
3. I suck at trainers. Period.
4. I will do Fakemon, splices, real Pokemon, and *shudder* trainers.
5. I only have the scanner on Saturdays.​
Well, that's all I have to say. I will post otherwise when I can put drawings on. And I will have examples once someone requests. All of my drawings were left at home DX


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll take a drawing of Torcuine (my avi).  Yay, second post on this thread!


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

Allright! But, do you want it in a specific pose?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

Not really.  Any pose is fine.
I just noticed I pass 100 post without realizing it.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, and would you like that colored? Colored takes longer to do.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

See See I am an epicfail drawer.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

Awsome!  I'll think of a new one...


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

Mommy, that Umbreon is staring at me weird...


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

I kind of liked Torcuine better, but they're both awsome.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh Oh lookie someone added a tag! *goes and doodles a random Pokemon*


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 2, 2008)

I request a Heracross! You pick whether or not to color it, and no specific pose.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

You have proven you can draw, but can you draw... a SPOINK!!!???  In color please, and no specific pose.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, on it! And I have the scanner for a short time today. poeple may still request if I don't have the scanner, it's just people will have to get them the next available time.


----------



## Registeel (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm in a Registeel mood today please!¬.¬

Have him sitting down playing on a DS or a GBA plz


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

Um, unusual, but OK!
1. Heracross(working on)
2. Spoink(colored)
3. Registeel(playing a DS)


----------



## Registeel (Nov 2, 2008)

I know but it'll be a perfect portrait!


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, they're cool. And I'd like Lugia on SSBB. I want Lugia's back and Peach VS Toon Link on the TV. Thanks!

P.S. They're not epicfail. MINE are epicfail. :D


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

Eeewww this turned out wrong.


1. Spoink(colored) (working on)
2. Registeel(playing a DS)
EDIT:3. Lugia

EDIT: Hath I not already said I only do Pokemon? I will draw a Lugia, though!


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

I TOLD MY SISTER I WOULD FEATURE ONE OF HER DRAWINGS ON THE INTERNET. SO I KEEP MY PROMISE.

PLEASE NOTE SHE IS ONLY SIX.


----------



## Mew Mew Princess~ (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you try a Glaceon with a fish in it's mouth, and small, sharp fangs shown biting it? It can be sitting,and you can color it if ya want to.

(If you call that epicfail, you obviously haven't seen mine. Trust me, you'd be better off blind than see mine~:blank:)


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

Let's fix Lugia's detail.
Let's have it swimming with water Pokémon instead.
And a Ho-oh sitting down on a sofa, please (if possible)


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, on it! Oh, yay, more tagz! And I didn't put them there!

1. Spoink(colored) (working on)
2. Registeel(playing a DS)
3. Lugia (swimming with water Pokemon)
4. Glaceon(with fish in mouth)
5. Ho-Oh(sitting on sofa)
EDIT: Terry, both on one image? Or seperate?


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

I put them there.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

You're sister's was creepy, and so was the Heracross


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

I made this last night. And it was posted in the wrong thread. But here it is.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

Can I have Lucario in a car driving against Dry Bones and Mario as if he was in MarioKart combat?

wierd I know but please!


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

...I only do Pokemon, but I will do Lucario in the car!


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd like them seperate. And Pikachu, Squirtle and Eevee fighting. All 3 coloured, please.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

On it! LOOKIE MORE TAGS.
*colors rest of Spoink*

1. Spoink(colored) (working on)
2. Registeel(playing a DS)
3. Lugia (swimming with water Pokemon)
4. Glaceon(with fish in mouth)
5. Ho-Oh(sitting on sofa)
6. Pikachu, Squirtle, and Eevee(fighting) (colored)


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

Better than Heracross.
But it looked better uncolored.

And I no longer have the scanner for today. *saves up money to buy one for home*
But I will still take requests, you just won't see them until I get the next oppertunity at the scanner!


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

I want Lugia + Ho-oh coloured, and the sofa beige (Pidgeot colours)


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah I posted Totally not epic fail and pure win BTW

Thanks for the Lucario, thing. soz can you add 2 riolu drivers in da background? if no fine .


----------



## S.K (Nov 2, 2008)

a Lapras please. A Badge collection at the bottom with a HootHoot Standing on a pole to the side thank you!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

The togipi and Spoink are so cute!


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

Guess what?
*everyone goes "wut?"*
My dad says he has a scanner that the printer part broke.
So he got a new scanner.
And he sayz he might be able to get the scanner for me! *Carmelldansens*
I also draw animals now.

And Registeel is done. I just need another opportunity at the scanner...



1. Lugia (swimming with water Pokemon) (working on)
2. Glaceon(with fish in mouth)
3. Ho-Oh(sitting on sofa)
4. Pikachu, Squirtle, and Eevee(fighting) (colored)
5. Lucario(driving) (two Riolu drivers in background)
6. Lapras (Hoothoot standing on pole on side) (Badge collection at bottom)


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 3, 2008)

Lucario using Shadow Claw, and Muchlax using Giga Impact (coloured, seperate)


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 4, 2008)

OK, who put Wash My Tags? I like the tags. And accepted! Lugia looks awesomesauce so far, it's the other Pokemon that are taking up my time. So requests closed for the time being.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 9, 2008)

Do not add irrelevant tags to the thread.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 11, 2008)

Eh... I kinda abandoned this. And a mod posted- in my thread! *faints*

I abandoned it on account of being sick over the weekend and that = no access to scanner. Let's try again this weekend, 'k?


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh Oh can't touch this~


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 14, 2008)

^Now THAT is funny. And they're all awesomesauce!


----------

